# D Wood - your Tito Ortiz signature is done :)



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Here you go, used some pics you gave and some different ones I had, hope is ok


----------



## D Wood (May 22, 2006)

hell yeah thanx alot its bad ass


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

D Wood said:


> hell yeah thanx alot its bad ass


you know by the shape of his head he looks a bit like a cave man or something. has that idiot look to him. Not saying he is but its the impression you get by looking at his head.. like he is all brawn no brains


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Some women like the meathead look though. I'd rather have someone who looks like they could headbutt a wall successfully than some bendy Hollywood 'pretty'boy.

Glad you like the sig man


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

teampunishment.50web said:


> Some women like the meathead look though. I'd rather have someone who looks like they could headbutt a wall successfully than some bendy Hollywood 'pretty'boy.
> 
> Glad you like the sig man


I think you made a better one for him then for your self.. both look good even if I do not like the fighter..


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Mine was the first draft though - then I got a message asking for red so I decided to use the blue one for a while


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

The Don said:


> you know by the shape of his head he looks a bit like a cave man or something. has that idiot look to him. Not saying he is but its the impression you get by looking at his head.. like he is all brawn no brains


i'm quoting some1 saying he resembles an easter island statue, but i like tito so i think its harsh


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

teampunishment said:


> Some women like the meathead look though. I'd rather have someone who looks like they could headbutt a wall successfully than some bendy Hollywood 'pretty'boy.
> 
> Glad you like the sig man


o i so agree with u on that one, kewl sig i love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ORTIZ (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow not to be rude or anything but if you think all this work is good you guys are gonna go insane when you see my stuff.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm a professional designer, these things are for fun and are done as people have asked for them, mostly providing what pics they want and whatnot.

Be nice to see your stuff though


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

ORTIZ said:


> Wow not to be rude or anything but if you think all this work is good you guys are gonna go insane when you see my stuff.


kewl, no i dont think ur being rude, i'd like to see ur stuff though


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

teampunishment said:


> I'm a professional designer, these things are for fun and are done as people have asked for them, mostly providing what pics they want and whatnot.
> 
> Be nice to see your stuff though



Yup, you do some great work :thumbsup:


----------



## D Wood (May 22, 2006)

ORTIZ said:


> Wow not to be rude or anything but if you think all this work is good you guys are gonna go insane when you see my stuff.


yeah a little rude...you dont put down someone who maybe hasnt been doin it as long....thats just ****ed up....lol

but lets see a sick as ortiz sig


----------

